# Missing black cat southampton



## kellyc88 (Oct 17, 2012)

Name: Penny Type: Cat
MISSING: very small, very shy pure black cat - Penny is female, a year old and has never been outside on her own before. She escaped from a 3rd floor flat in the millbrook area and has been gone all night. Please help me find her, she will be terrified and possibly injured. She is neutered, not microchipped and is not wearing a collar - she is very good at hiding and may be in sheds or gardens trying to hide. Her name is Penny

Please contact Kelly on 07557790381









http://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot...403/553477_10152180338440468_2127554119_n.jpg


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm in your area so will keep a lookout and let others know. (I've checked my shed already.) Hope little Penny finds her way home.


----------



## kellyc88 (Oct 17, 2012)

Penny returned home to us last night.

Thank you for your help and support!


----------



## gebelik123 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi writer i am read your topic this is very useful information you have post for users i love blogs for read and i like to write some my idea for discussion so it is best way to share your knowledge thanks for post nice information.keep it up.
----------------------------------------------------
Gebelik


----------

